# Can someone help me with this?



## MissZapatera

Hi, I used to post in this forums but I forgot my password, my nickname, etc.

I had previous success with Mike's audio program, actually I though I was cured for about 5 years but my IBS came back after a course of antibiotics on october last year.

Finally I decided to try with the program again, but I'm having a lot of problems trying to concentrate. I start thinking about a million other things while I'm listening and I simply can't recall any of the things that were said in the recording. I don't know why is this happening (the first time I did it this didn't happen).

Please, any suggestions?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi!

Do not be concerned about this in the least -

Firstly, sometimes IBS does return after a bout of illness or antibiotics because the symptoms of the illness trigger the old IBS patterns - so that can happen.

Regarding your mind wandering, this is very common as well - do not worry about this, because even though you may be thinking of other things, in time, this will settle down a bit - and - the information still gets in, because, as you know when you listen to the radio or TV in the background, not really paying attention, and then you hear something of interest, or your favorite song, and you then tune into it or pay attention, because your subconscious still picks it up. So you are still getting the info, even if your mind is wandering. You do not need to recall anything at all, in order for the program sessions to work - they will still work.

If you have further questions, you can always get support by going to the contact page on the healthy audio site:

http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/contact_us

Or you can call 877-898-2539 (a USA number) and someone will get back to you if you have further questions or concerns, but hopefully this will address your concerns!

So don't worry - just keep on with your sessions, and you should gradually be able to concentrate (Michael even mentions this is OK in the sessions) and things should be fine.

All the best to you! Take care.


----------



## MissZapatera

Thanks so much for this information.

I'm worrying just because the first time that I listened to the program, my experience was very different. Of course, the circumstances surrounding my life have changed. I will try not to worry in order to get the best of the program this time around. The first time I got excellent results from it, I hope this time the results will be the same if not better.

Take care,


----------



## jeriahss

Hi there, I have some momory problems lately and I have find out Addium with is advertised as a brain booster. What do you think about this ?

Thanks


----------



## ASTORIA

Hi Jeriahss, My advise is to try to work it out yourself. I am having a memory problem too. I think it is best to try to work it out yourself. Most drugs have side effects to help one problem but then it causes another problem. But if it is really bad I guess you can give it a try. But check out what the side affects are first.


----------

